# Whiskey Flask



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok I know this guy who is looking to buy a smallish whiskey flask which can be worn on the belt or somewhere similar and be covered by a long tail shirt. Needs to hold about half pint or so. The guy had a import from Target which cost ten bucks but he wore a hole in it from carrying it around in the back pocket too much. This would be strictly for a bug out situation and be considered medicine for snake bite..chill banes..green apple quick step..colleywobbles etc. Thanks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Walmart sells one made by Stanley. The same Stanley that makes the tools. Its square but looks like good quality. Down at the Walmart in sporting goods outdoor section.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-Adventure-8-oz-SS-Flask/33315084

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-Bottles-8-Oz-Flask/21892248

Said the town drunk. The second one looks like better quality. Probably on Amazon too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey thanks for the link. Looks like my kinda deal. Do agree that number two looks best. Dont recall ever seeing them at Wally World but I dont shop there very much. Will go sheck it out.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Four different flask models at this link. > Military Service Insignia Items


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

check at a Harley shop or leathergood store that carry zippo stuff-and don't forget to fill it with some fireball? heh heh heh


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

He is going to need more than half a pint to treat a snake bite, skin conditions caused by cold, intestinal problems and an American rock band. The band alone may require more than a half gallon. 

Hey Slippy how much liquor does it take to get the band green apple quickstep drunk?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I like that snazzy Stanley hammertone flask that is available in 3 different colors. But not for 20 bucks!

I've seen the plain chrome-look flasks at Walmart for less than 10 bucks.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Last flask I bought was at a smoke shop. Had a rubberized coating and a skull on it. Was like $15 but kept any liquor cold! Hehe.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

8 ounces? WTF is up with that?

I'm looking to buy a smallish whiskey flask which can be worn on the belt or somewhere similar and be covered by a long tail shirt. Needs to hold about a gallon and a half or so.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok I know this guy who is looking to buy a smallish whiskey flask which can be worn on the belt or somewhere similar and be covered by a long tail shirt. Needs to hold about half pint or so. The guy had a import from Target which cost ten bucks but he wore a hole in it from carrying it around in the back pocket too much. This would be strictly for a bug out situation and be considered medicine for snake bite..chill banes..green apple quick step..colleywobbles etc. Thanks.


He must get snake-bit a lot, if he wore out the last one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

More snakes around here than a person can shake a stick at. I think at one time the young man was inclined to carry a small snake around in his pocket in case he couldnt find one handy. or maybe that was WC Fields..I forget right now. lol. Anyway thanks for all the good advice on the flask. I think the boy has about decided to just start buying his magic elixir by the case of half pint plastic bottles. To be carried in the back left pocket covered by a long tailed shirt when not being used to combat serpents or diseases. That way any extras can be stored in the prepper cave pending future need or maybe traded for beer and ammo in case of bad yet future end of the world scenarios.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok I know this guy who is looking to buy a smallish whiskey flask which can be worn on the belt or somewhere similar and be covered by a long tail shirt. Needs to hold about half pint or so. The guy had a import from Target which cost ten bucks but he wore a hole in it from carrying it around in the back pocket too much. This would be strictly for a bug out situation and be considered medicine for snake bite..chill banes..green apple quick step..colleywobbles etc. Thanks.


Uh-huh. Medicinal purposes. Got ya I have a couple in my bags. I got them at the Liquor store. I have seen them at WallyWorld as well.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep OK he knows a guy, ya drunk.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I learned to knock off the first party stories a long time ago..most of the time. lol Wonder how many half pints come in a case. I am thinking either nine or 12.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think I have ever seen a half pint bottle in the liquor store. I've seen pints, fifths, half gallons and gallons but never a half pint... I think I feel left out.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang you have led a sheltered life. Half pints of Pebble Ford Bourbon and Giblleys Gin was a highly sought commodity provided by the bootleggers in the small towns of West Texas. If the po pos busted a big load in one county it was customary the high sheriff let you have half of it to take home. Early type of incentive plan I guess.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Half pint, isn't that the same as 1 shot!? I only drink alone or with someone.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Half pint, isn't that the same as 1 shot!? I only drink alone or with someone.


I think they call that a Texas shot...


----------

